# Car was detailed today what do you think?



## Audi Gorebridge (Feb 3, 2008)

Copy and paste the address

http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn13 ... orebridge/


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Sweet :wink:


----------



## PS TT (Aug 31, 2007)

That may be one of the most beautiful TTR I have seen of late! I absolutely love the hardtop. May I ask where you got it from? I have been two ways about it; but after seeing yours... I am sold! thanks, mate.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

PS TT said:


> That may be one of the most beautiful TTR I have seen of late! .


ditto on the quote

great work.


----------

